# scored a 79 motomag.  survivor saved from the scrap yard!



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 2, 2015)

A fellow local bike guy that mostly deals with current bikes called me with this motomag.  I tipped him of I  the value of older bmx stuff and he returned the favor by giving me first dibs. Mags have no cracks. He also had the correct moongoose tagged seat on a shelf he didn't even know about.  I had the yellow pad from a pick years ago and I have been saving an original pair of moongoose stamped union rat trap pedals so I will toss those on soon. Tempted to paint it cuz I want it nicer but I know survivors are getting harder to come by. ...


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 2, 2015)

Great find!!
Motomags have to be one of my all time favorite.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 3, 2015)

Man, what a great bike. Pads even! I vote no on the re-paint. There's plenty out there that need restoring, this one is cool as it sits. Awesome score .


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice survivor 
its definitely worth more as original. 
Survivor.   I would just give it a good clean. 
And leave it. Original

Just my opinion

Nice score anyways
I picked up the same bike a couple Months ago.
but no original paint or decals. 
But everything else is the same.
I paid 200.00

Its blue 
im thinking of painting it black like your bike with nickel forks.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 3, 2015)

*79 moto*

Here is the one I scored


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 3, 2015)

If i did choose to repaint i would offer a swap for a worse frame to spray. Always liked orange.  I restored my old goose for my son to original yellow. For now It's fine add is


----------



## Moto dog (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you want to sell the goose?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 23, 2015)

That was my exact bike as a kid. wow...a time machine that one is.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 23, 2015)

N I C E ! ! ! ! !


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 8, 2015)

Very Nice Find. Are the bits on it (Reflectors, Head Set Cap, Bottom Bracket Cone Adjusters, Seat Clamp) Mongoose Stamped? Especially the reflectors since that was the first thing a kid took off when he got a new bike BITD.


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 13, 2015)

Love seeing these old school bikes.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 21, 2015)

I have for sale, a NOS set of Motomag IIs in red, and several sets of the grips in black, possibly a colored set.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 21, 2015)

That is a nice bike,great find. I really like the older BMX bikes.


----------

